# Are There Any Canadian Members Here?



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if there any other Canadian members here?

If so..where from?


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 14, 2014)

I posted in your intro thread, I'm just north of you. Lots of Canadians on the site, not sure how many in this neck of the woods though.


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 15, 2014)

Mrfish55 said:


> I posted in your intro thread, I'm just north of you. Lots of Canadians on the site, not sure how many in this neck of the woods though.


 Dave, nice to meet you! How far north are you?


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm a little too far east for you guys.


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 15, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> I'm a little too far east for you guys.


 Nope, not to far at all. I can ship there no problem :P

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am only about 450 from you and 130 south of the border- hell we are almost neighbors.........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 15, 2014)

rbhandcrafted said:


> Dave, nice to meet you! How far north are you?


Approx 100k up coast, I am in Vancouver on a semi regular basis though.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 17, 2014)

Ron I'm not very far either look only 3360 KM how many miles is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Ron I'm not very far either look only 3360 KM how many miles is that?
> 
> View attachment 39892


 
Ohhh aint nuthin' but a stones throw away Kevin :P 1.6km to the mile...other n that ya have to do some math.
(im 41 and still have trouble with it..i like to go by miles) but kms sound better when you've done a long motorcycle ride and you brag to your friends how far you went :P

Reactions: Like 1


----------

